# Debian CDs erstellen, alternative zu jigdo-win-0.7.0a ?



## Andreas Späth (5. April 2004)

Hallo

Also da ich nicht die Lust und den Speicherplatz habe mir alle 7CDs herunterzuladen.
Die Netinstall für mich nicht in Frage kommt da der betroffene PC keinen Anschluss hat.

Habe ich mich entschieden mir mit Jigdo meine eigenen CDs zusammenzustellen.
Allerdings will das bei mir nicht so wirklich klappen, ich schaffe es nicht die urls zu den jigdo files fehlerfrei einzutippen.
Auserdem ist das ziemlich viel herumgetipse bei 7 dateien.

Gibt es irgendeine einfacherere alternative ?
Oder eine andere möglichkeit die urls an Jigdo weiterzugeben ?

Greetinx Andy

Edit: Dumme frage aber Debian gibts immernochnich als Boxed version oder ?


----------



## JohannesR (5. April 2004)

Die erste CD ist völlig ausreichend, die für die installation relevante Software findet man darauf. CD 2 - 7 sind (zumeist) Schrott: XMMS-Plugins auf koreanisch, Mondphasenregelkalender etc. 
Lad dir die Drste und, im zweifelsfall, die zweite CD, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. April 2004)

Dankeschön ich glaub das werd ich machen, hauptsache ich muss mir keine 4,4GB herunterladen 

War mir nicht so sicher ob nicht noch was wichtiges auf den anderen CDs ist 


Aber irgendwann mussich mir mal die Mühe machen mit diesem Jigdo.
Weil meine Persönlichen für mich optimierten Debian CDs ist auch nicht verachtenswer  

Greetinx Andy


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. April 2004)

Bisher gibt es keine einfachere Alternative zu Jigdo. Die Windowsversion kann noch nicht einmal DVDs generieren, im Gegensatz zur Linuxversion 
Also ich hab mir meine eigene Debian-DVD zusammengestellt *g*


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. April 2004)

Laut dem was ich auf der Homepage gesehen habe scheint die Linuxversion auch komfortabler zu sein oder sehe ich da falsch ?

Falls ja werd ich einfach mal schnell eine minimalversion von Linux aufspielen und mir dann unter linux meine CDs erstellen 

Edit: Wäähhh will auch nen DVD Brenner


----------

